

Non-Nullable Types vs C#: Fixing the Billion Dollar Mistake - Strilanc
http://twistedoakstudios.com/blog/?p=330

======
Rickasaurus
Or you could just pick up F# and run with it :D

~~~
Strilanc
That's certainly one way to side-step the problem.

Although, doesn't F# interop with C# code? It still has to deal with nulls
potentially crossing that barrier and could benefit from that not happening.

